# Gaming chair advice??



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I know it is quite far away but i am looking to get my boy a going chair to go with his Xbox one S and wondered if anyone has any suggestions.

If i am honest i don't really want to spend anymore than £100 and would ideally like a wireless one but at the budget i have set that is probably unlikely.

I was looking at an x-rocker chair of some description but happy to take any suggestions

Ta


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you handy at DIY at all? If so, how about getting hold of Recaro car seat and mounting it on a base. Would be great when used with a gaming wheel and pedals for racing games. Comfy too.

for example - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-2...277394?hash=item238b9e8612:g:eKMAAOSwI8pZlI8Q


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Are you handy at DIY at all? If so, how about getting hold of Recaro car seat and mounting it on a base. Would be great when used with a gaming wheel and pedals for racing games. Comfy too.
> 
> for example - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-2...277394?hash=item238b9e8612:g:eKMAAOSwI8pZlI8Q


I bought my son this Alfa one from a trendy barbers shop. They tried it for washing hair and it was too low. My son loves it, its v.cool and unique.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm, both sound like good options but not sure i am looking for something a tad more portable as the xbox is connected to tv in living room and also thought it might be nice if they can connect their iPads unto one that maybe has internal speakers built in


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Headphones are far better for gaming.

Thery're quite a few folding chairs around in Argos etc.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Headphones are far better for gaming.
> 
> There a quite a few folding chairs around in Argos etc.


I would absolutely agree with the headphones comment but with them being 7 and 5 i think they would prefer the speakers in the chairs


----------



## JoeHarris (Nov 5, 2017)

I prefer massage chair for gaming here. When i'm looking at the best gaming chair options with a massage function, and I’ve looked at a lot of the different top features for gaming chairs. And finally loved the KILLABEE massage gaming chair. I would also recommend them as a great gift to give for preteens and teenagers who spend long hours in front of a computer screen playing Fortnite!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

By heck Joe, resurrecting a 5 year old thread


----------

